# wtf is going on?



## Bladexdsl (Sep 10, 2009)

wtf is going on the last 3 days the site won't load half the time have to hammer the fuck out of threads to open them or post it just keeps saying connecting than freezes 4ever unless i hammer it nothing happens.


----------



## Law (Sep 10, 2009)

Pokemon.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 10, 2009)

Major rom comes out, bunch of misinformed and mistaken kids come looking for rom.
Happens all the time, this site is easily mistaken for hosting roms.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 10, 2009)

I think most people are refreshing to see if Scribblenauts has been dumped yet. I can't imagine THAT many people are concerned about the Japanese Pokemon games...


----------



## anaxs (Sep 10, 2009)

wait til the end of september, it'll be over


----------



## granville (Sep 10, 2009)

Simply put, Pokemon. All hell breaks loose when a new game in the series comes out, even if it's just a remake. Ridiculous really.


----------



## antonkan (Sep 10, 2009)

Stay on-topic!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If the page won't load, refresh the page, so it works perfectly.


----------



## Omega_2 (Sep 10, 2009)

lol, so a bunch of noobs are able to take the site offline, but no hacker seems willing to touch this place?
Ah well.
We just need to keep these noobs in check somehow, too bad we can't go out and harvest their souls to power a giant raygun.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 10, 2009)

fuck pokemon it's a gay game and show anyway. there should be something put in that only lets you refresh every 10 mins or something


----------



## Hero-Link (Sep 10, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> Stay on-topic!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THIS IS ON TOPIC, your the one going off topic here...


OP was asking what was going wrong with the site... it was even "off" for awhile because of people like YOU refreshing the pages... non-stop.

Pokemon is mainly the cause... every single kid comes here and refreshes the index page, over and over and over, waiting for a fix / download link / WHATEVER.


----------



## antonkan (Sep 10, 2009)

Hero-Link said:
			
		

> antonkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I see. GBAtemp.net is down for the while, and then comes back again.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 11, 2009)

Hero-Link said:
			
		

> Pokemon is mainly the cause... every single kid comes here and refreshes the index page, over and over and over, waiting for a fix / download link / WHATEVER.


but that's what i dont understand from what i've read they don't put the roms here for download so why aren't they at a proper rom site refreshing that?!


----------



## IzzehO (Sep 11, 2009)

As the rom name is posted here before anywhere else (generally). Once they have it here they can google it and get the torrent/RS/Direct link I suppose =/


----------



## ShadowSol (Sep 11, 2009)

i don't get what part of gbatemp.net not hosting roms do they get!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 11, 2009)

good the lil bastards are all gone yeah go on go download your illegal japenese romz site is loading normal again


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 11, 2009)

nope spoke too soon it's doing it again. took 6 times to load this


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 11, 2009)

still doing it and getting worse you guys need to ditch this french mofo server!


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 11, 2009)

GBAtemp should accept donations to allow them to pay a better server

Donators can be given special rights , like when you reach X posts, you can close own topics or something or a bigger PM box. Or even simple things like the "reason for edit" thing or the "hide that I edited this" thing, or allowing to use HTML (I would choose the last thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Of course, donations are optional and the amount can limited.


----------



## Senbonzaku101 (Sep 12, 2009)

Scribblenauts happened. Pokemon happened. What'll happen next?


----------



## Domination (Sep 12, 2009)

Senbonzaku101 said:
			
		

> Scribblenauts happened. Pokemon happened. What'll happen next?



Kingdom Hearts.

Armageddon will happen again.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 10, 2009)

wtf is going on the last 3 days the site won't load half the time have to hammer the fuck out of threads to open them or post it just keeps saying connecting than freezes 4ever unless i hammer it nothing happens.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 12, 2009)

I know that was gonna happen...

at least I has scribblenauts to occupy me


----------



## Costello (Sep 12, 2009)

now you know what's going on, there's no need to further debate the issue!


----------

